# how can i upload photos and pics to the forum?



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

I dont know how can i upload photos to the forum mind telling how?please note i also use a phone not a computer


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Depending on your phone type, you should be able to find a button that says "more reply options" then you can attach photos from there. Some phones are able to interface, some not. If you have an iPhone, there's a plus sign in the left in the reply box that you can select and upload from there.... Good luck.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe this will help. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22146-how-to-attach-images-to-posts/


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I didnt know that btoon, that helps me


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

do I need a slingshotforum app or something im not seeing it


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks treefork i know how to now...now i just have to find some pictures haha ^_^ ^_^


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I did it!!! ever since I joined the forum I had some awsome pics I wanted to post. I know how now thanx treefork!!! My test pic is on the homemade section under show your pfs lol


----------



## Jonathan Wong (Dec 4, 2014)

haha finally here a picture of my template


----------

